# Rum Balls



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

So, I was talking to my co-worker about spiked egg nogg (Evan Williams, specifically) and I remembered I had made Rum Balls like 4 years ago for the Holidays. They were absolutely terrible because, as I recall, I ignored the recipe calling for an exact amount of rum, and I used my own measurements. Needless to say, they were nasty. 

I am wanting to make some more for Thanksgiving. Does anyone have any TESTED recipes they know are good? I mean, people in my family won't eat them if the booze overpower's the sweet.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Jimmy......I think my wifes aunt makes some killer Rum Balls...I will talk to her tonight and try to get it for ya!





Shawn


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

ssutton219 said:


> Jimmy......I think my wifes aunt makes some killer Rum Balls...I will talk to her tonight and try to get it for ya!
> 
> Shawn


SWEET! Thanks bro!:tu


----------



## Giovanni (Jun 19, 2007)

This is the recipe I use. It is excellent. I make them every year for the holidays.

chocolate-walnut rum balls Bon Appétit | December 1997

These dense, moist treat are irresistible. Wrapped in a pretty box, they make a great gift, too.
Makes about 45.








1 cup semisweet chocolate chips (about 6 ounces)
1 cup sugar
3 tablespoons light corn syrup
1/2 cup dark rum
2 1/2 cups finely crushed vanilla wafer cookies (about 10 ounces)
1 cup finely chopped walnuts








Stir chocolate in top of double boiler set over simmering water until melted and smooth. Remove from over water. Whisk in 1/2 cup sugar and corn syrup, then the rum. Mix vanilla wafers and walnuts in medium bowl to blend; add chocolate mixture and stir to blend well. Place remaining 1/2 cup sugar in shallow bowl. For each rum ball, roll 1 scant tablespoon chocolate mixture into generous 1-inch ball. Roll balls in sugar to coat evenly. Cover and refrigerate at leas overnight and up to 5 days.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Rum balls are the bomb. You going to send me some, Jimbo? :r


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Good call, Darrell... those would be prime packing material for a cigar bomb for the holidays. Yummy! :r

Look at what happened to Boonedoggle's family LAST year...









[JOKE!]


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Look at what happened to Boonedoggle's family LAST year...


You couldn't give him a glass to drink his water?


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Good call, Darrell... those would be prime packing material for a cigar bomb for the holidays. Yummy! :r
> 
> Look at what happened to Boonedoggle's family LAST year...
> 
> [JOKE!]


Jimmeh, I hope you know that picture will NEVER go away! :r


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Jimmeh, I hope you know that picture will NEVER go away! :r


*BASTAGES!*


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Sorry, as soon as I saw this title I could not help but think of this Saturday Night skit. 
I got your Rum Balls recipe right here...
*Rum Balls
*Recipe courtesy of Emeril Lagasse

1 cup walnuts 
2 cups crushed vanilla wafers 
1 cup powdered sugar, plus extra for rolling 
1 to 2 tablespoons golden rum
In a food processor combine walnuts, vanilla wafers and 1 cup of the powdered sugar; pulse several times to mix well. Add rum, a little at a time, just until moistened and it forms a soft pliable dough. Turn out dough onto work surface lightly dusted with confectioners' sugar. Dust your hands lightly with confectioners' sugar, pull off walnut-sized pieces and roll them between your palms to form compact balls. Roll again in confectioner's sugar to coat.

Let us know how they turn out.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I've got to try these. Might make a batch or two this weekend. I'll post up pics when they're done, and before they're gone


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

May have to try these myself. Thanks for the recipes guys...:tu


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

Listen to me when I tell you this. Rum Balls are the most incredible thing in the world. This is the recipe my family uses every year. Very simple, but very very good. I always like to put more rum in mine than the recipe calls for, enough to get piss drunk off a batch :r:r

*Chocolate Rum Balls

1 Package Vanilla wafer cookies, crushed
1 Cup Walnuts, chopped
1/4 Cup Cocoa
1 Can Eagles milk
1/4 cup Rum
confectioner's sugar

*In large bowl combine cookie crumbs, nuts, and cocoa. Add the sweetened milk and run. Mix well. Chill 30 minutes. Shape mixture in 1 inch balls. Roll in sugar. Cover and store in fridge.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Let's see...3 recipes... looks like I'll be making 3 batches this weekend. I'll give my thoughts by the end of the day Monday  

If you guys put up any more recipes I'll be drunk clear through the next week


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Mark C said:


> Let's see...3 recipes... looks like I'll be making 3 batches this weekend. I'll give my thoughts by the end of the day Monday
> 
> If you guys put up any more recipes I'll be drunk clear through the next week


I might combine all recipes into one and make Super Rum Balls!:chk


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

I havn't had those things in ages, I will have to make some


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I made each of the three recipes today, these little guys sure are easy!

Recipe 1 (Giovanni) - This was my wife's favorite recipe. The chocolate chips give the balls a firmer texture, almost like fudge, and I like the 'regular' sugar coating instead of the confectioner's sugar. The texture is more pleasing to me. One the down side, the rum flavor wasn't terribly pronounced. It's a little tricky balancing the dry and wet ingredients (this goes for all the recipes), especially if you want a little extra rum in your batch. If you simply add more rum, your balls will be too gooey, you've got to find the right balance.

Recipe 2 (tzaddi) - The simplest recipe by far, but not my favorite. I like the chocolate flavor in the other two recipes, and there wasn't enough sweetness to cover the alcohol. I used a good bottle of rum, not my best, but not Bacardi either. An even better rum may have made this recipe more palatable. These guys are extra strong because the rum is the only wet ingredient. The other two recipes balance the rum with other liquids. They're so strong my wife won't eat them. Don't drive after you've had a couple 

Recipe 3 (Cheeto) - Right now, this is my favorite recipe. The texture is a little softer than the first one (and identical to the 2nd), more like a firm dough than fudge. The cocoa powder makes it good and chocolatey, but not overly sweet. I did manage to get a bit more rum to come through here, strong than #1, weaker than #2.

Overall, when I make these again, they'll be rolled in granular sugar, not powdered. I'll also break out my best bottle of rum, maybe even the Ron Zacapa. I think a sweeter, smoother rum will blend best with the rest of the ingredients and be less offensive to sensitive palates (but still get them drunk  ) I might also try using sugar instead of condensed milk in #3, to make a little more room for rum in the recipe (fewer liquid ingredients). Definitely keep in the refrigerator. I'll post a pic later.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Top left is #1, bottom left is #2, the one on the right is #3.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

i just about to ask which kinda rum is best. this thread is awesome BTW! 

now if i can only bring myself to use my ron zacapa to make em. my girl is a big fan of malibu. anyone ever done these with that? i personally can't stand the stuff.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

barbourjay said:


> i just about to ask which kinda rum is best. this thread is awesome BTW!
> 
> now if i can only bring myself to use my ron zacapa to make em. my girl is a big fan of malibu. anyone ever done these with that? i personally can't stand the stuff.


I cut each recipe by 3 when I made those, so I wouldn't have too many lying around. If you do that, you only need about a shot of rum or so and you'll get about a dozen rum balls. I figured that wasn't too much Ron Z to use 

My wife suggested coconut rum too. That stuff is sweet enough it would probably work well. I intended to use LemonHart Demerera for it's strong molasses character, I thought that would go well with the chocolate... but I forgot .

Now I'm gonna have to make 1 recipe with 3 different rums... this is going to get ugly.


----------



## kugie (Aug 20, 2007)

You should try CHEF from south parks recipe


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

As I will be focused on the meat portion of the course, I may have little time for the baking. I may opt for this:

http://www.swisscolony.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=1691&keyword=rum+balls


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> As I will be focused on the meat portion of the course, I may have little time for the baking. I may opt for this:
> 
> http://www.swisscolony.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=1691&keyword=rum+balls


Those balls are over a buck a piece, they better be good!


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> As I will be focused on the meat portion of the course, I may have little time for the baking. I may opt for this:
> 
> http://www.swisscolony.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=1691&keyword=rum+balls


I think you're seriously overestimating the amount of work it takes to make these little guys. I had 3 different recipes done within an hour.

Besides, you can make them well in advance of Turkey day. Mine are still in the fridge from last Monday. They taste better after about 24 hrs of refrigeration, the alcohol is a bit toned down and not so offensive. My wife likes them a LOT more after a day in the fridge. They haven't changed much after that first 24 hrs either. Go ahead and make a batch tonight!

If you want the 'fudgy' texture/flavor like the link you posted, use the recipe that calls for melting chocolate chips in a double boiler. It'll add a whopping 15 min to your prep time, but comes out real nice.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Mark C said:


> I think you're seriously overestimating the amount of work it takes to make these little guys. I had 3 different recipes done within an hour.
> 
> Besides, you can make them well in advance of Turkey day. Mine are still in the fridge from last Monday. They taste better after about 24 hrs of refrigeration, the alcohol is a bit toned down and not so offensive. My wife likes them a LOT more after a day in the fridge. They haven't changed much after that first 24 hrs either. Go ahead and make a batch tonight!
> 
> If you want the 'fudgy' texture/flavor like the link you posted, use the recipe that calls for melting chocolate chips in a double boiler. It'll add a whopping 15 min to your prep time, but comes out real nice.


I guess I have a complex that I will screw them up again. I think maybe I will see if my wife wants to make them...


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Add the rum SLOW, tiny bit at a time and it'll all be good  Or keep a handful of 'crumb mixture' set aside if/when your hand 'slips' and dumps in a little extra booze


----------

